# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  ligo help

## makx

Λιγη βοήθεια , θέλο να βάλω 3 διαφορετικες συνδεεiς adsl σε ένα δύκτιο.
Το δύκτιο στην ορεστιάδα το έχουμε 10.198.12.χ . οι συνδέσεις adsl είναι σε dhcp , αλλα μπορουν και να σεταριστούν στο δίκτιο της Ορεστιαδας. 
Πόσο εφικτό είναι κάτι τέτοιο.Εάν υπάρχει κατι αντίστιχο στο φορουμ να διαβάσω θέλω τα φώτα σας ,
ευχαριστώ

----------

